# Tip: Install Windows 8 on a Virtual System



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

If you want to try the Windows 8 Consumer Preview, use a virtual system instead of your primary system.

Install Windows 8 Virtually with Free Software


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

Just a quick explanation as to why this is a very good idea:
With a virtual system, you don't need to mess around with partitions. You don't have to worry about boot loaders. Most importantly of all, you don't risk removing the OS and software you're familiar with by overwriting them with Windows 8. A virtual system uses a "hard drive" which is just a file on your main drive. If something goes wrong, you can delete that file as easily as an old document. 

Unless you actually need to see how Windows 8 interacts with the raw hardware, use a virtual system.


----------



## Markcw98 (Dec 7, 2009)

Thank you for the suggestion. I had tried to install Win 8 on a partition, but it would not do it. I did the virtual install as described and it is up and running. I used the Oracle Virtual Box. But- it is very laggy and my Win 8 window is not sized right. I need to use scroll bars on bottom or right side to see the top and bottom of the screen. Is there a simple setting to fix the scroll issue (prefer to not scroll)? And- any suggestions of what to do or what to look at for the lag? Thanks.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

What is the resolution set to in Windows 8? It has to either be lower or the VirtualBox window needs to be bigger.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Also using VirtualBox. With my 23" widescreen monitor I can use 1152 x 864 resolution OK. But with just the 15.6" laptop screen I have the same issue as *Markcw98*. Think it is because Guest Additions will not install. I do not have the same problem with Windows 7, Vista and XP in VirtualBox.

The first thing to look at for the lag is the memory. I only have 1 GB allocated on this system and it is somewhat slower than I'd like. Anything less than that I'm sure will cause sluggishness.


----------



## helpful (Sep 18, 2009)

I am sorry, I get why Microsoft opening up the beta program to everybody's grandma.... a starch contrast to the connect days but there are consequences to everything.

People need to understand first what windows 8 at the current stage is, an pre release version of the future OS Microsoft plans to release. At the current time the build available has limited to no support from Microsoft. Microsoft provided the OS for users to download and try out at their own risk without warranty. 

Why would anyone decide to use that in a production environment whether at home or at work is beyond me.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

New update of VirtualBox today and new Guest Additions. These now install, but make Windows 8 nearly unusable. The screen now fits the window without scrolling, but it "shakes" almost constantly, and any mouse movement makes things worse. I have reverted to my last snap shot.

So, be sure to create a snap shot before installing the latest Guest Additions (4.1.10), and let us know your experience. I was using a USB mouse, but disconnected that and tried just the laptop's touchpad but that made no difference.


----------



## Markcw98 (Dec 7, 2009)

Sorry I have not been commenting in a very timely manner- but I have been making progress. Thank you for the screen resolution clues. My laptop is at 1366 x768 (recommended) and the Virtual box Win 8 is at 1024x768. I also discovered that the virtual box has "view" settings in the menu, depending which view you use. I have been alternating between scale mode and full screen- both work now with a scroll bar at the bottom. I have also discovered keyboard commands- like ctrl-C (I need to use the right ctrl for "host") and can switch back and forth. So- my screen size is working fine. 

The lagginess also seems to be better. I only allocated 1G of memory for Win 8 and it seems to be working for now. 

I was able to install Guest additions and now I can look for my C drive on my Win 7 system and open files that are there. I am still figuring out the best way to share files between the 2 systems. I have the Photos, Calendar, Weather, Email and Desktop tiles working. Kind of nice how they scroll so you can see pictures, emails, etc. 

I will be adding comments on Win 8 in other threads- keeping this one for Virtual Box comments. 
Mark


----------

